# heritage breeds AI semen availabilty????



## RedHogs (Jul 7, 2006)

I asked this question about a year ago, and would like to take another tempature reading........

There is no shortage of show hog breeders offering the main 4 commercial type breeds.... but realistically what is the market for heritage breed studs???

Of the major heritage breeds... which would you prefer, how many times per year, and what would you consider a fair price......

GOS, Large Black, Tamworth, Berkshire(although availabe in show hog style), or maybe another....

or what about a commercial breed line that has proven itself on pasture.... like a duroc or hampshire.... I'm sorry but it's way to hot here for yorks or landrace.


----------



## Beaniemom (May 25, 2007)

Is there a company someplace where you go to buy this? Or do you buy it from private breeders?

We're considering a few of the rarer heritage breeds, and realistically only have the space for 2 hogs. I'd much rather get two Sows and just get them bred or AI instead of having a Boar.


----------



## HiddenHollows (Feb 26, 2008)

Someone told me there is one company that is selling GOS semen for $100 per straw, and $70 for shipping. I'd rather just keep a boar and use him for crosses as well as my registered stock than pay that much and not have it take.


----------



## RedHogs (Jul 7, 2006)

> Someone told me there is one company that is selling GOS semen for $100 per straw, and $70 for shipping. I'd rather just keep a boar and use him for crosses as well as my registered stock than pay that much and not have it take.


yeah, it makes no sense to use AI just crosses...... but for purebred replacement gilts, a good boar could cost you in excess of 1500 dollars.


----------



## HiddenHollows (Feb 26, 2008)

I know that a lot of people with Heritage breeds have found it very difficult to find semen. Last year even the Tam association couldn't point me to anyone, they did say there was stud service in OH. 

This year I decided that since I'm still not comfortable with my odds with AI I'm crossing my tams with GOS for feeder pigs and keeping Registered GOS. I kept a Tam boar back from one of our registered breedings last year that had good size and temperament. He cannot be bred to the girls we have now but I figured I may be able to make a trade for another boar or if I get some new gilts he would be good to cross with them.


----------



## lisarichards (Dec 6, 2004)

I probably get an inquiry a week about using my Tamworth boar as a stud, and I'm trying to think about the implications of that. I was also able to sell a year old boar in a week after about 20 inquiries about him, which I thought was pretty impressive.

I don't think I want to bring gilts or sows onto my place, though, and moving a boar around is clearly not something that is easy. When I had two gilts, I found a farm nearby where I took them to be bred. He kept them for over a month in exchange for a gilt from each litter, which he then sold. Maybe if I get more permanent fences that I can trust I'd be willing to bring pigs here, but I'd worry about contamination and stuff, nevermind that the farmer that let me bring my girls to him manages it somehow.


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

Redhogs,
I've been thinking on and off for years about doing pasture-raised Berks, since I know there is a demand for the finished hogs. In addition, I frequently see want ads for Berk feeders so I figured this was a good market to go into, but it was one of your posts that opened my eyes to the difficulty in raising Berks. So I do think there would be a market for a good, solid, proven line of pasture-raised Berkshires that could consistently raise good sized litters economically.

Last Fall we bought 6 feeders from a local guy who raises show pigs for the 4-h kids. They were given access to a barn and our future garden patch, and were offered veggie scraps in addition to a 15% ration. I could not believe how fast they finished! They did pretty well, and he has offered us a great deal of selling or loaning us one of his bred sows, proven, to farrow here, we keep the piglets, and he gets the sow back afterward so he can rebreed her again. I was interested in this as one way to start with a proven sow, and not have to keep a sow through the winter, etc. He said he would be willing to breed her to a Berk boar, though we know all his lines are 'show" lines. We would then begin building our lines by keeping back the gilts that did the best for us on pasture, etc. I think he wouuld be willing to help us with AI. He doesn't keep any boars. I watched the sows he was talking about doing this with, and they seemed to move very well, had friendly temperaments, good teats, etc. 

So in a scenario like this, I would be interested in good Berk semen from farm lines to incorporate into my lines to increase vigor, etc. There must be other folks out there in the same boat.

As an aside, a few months ago I stumbled across a guy not far from me who is raising Large Whites, a breed I hardly ever see mentioned. He has maintained his lines since his father got into them in the 60's. He says they are good mothers and grow well. Do you know anything about them? They sure were cute!


----------

